# My small but continuosly growing MAC "collection"



## Heiaken (Aug 7, 2008)

I have been buying MAC products from March 2008, this is how mun stash looked July 2008:







What's in there then:
SFF NC15 [yep, I'm pale)
Select Cover-UP NW15
Mineralize Skinfinish Duo  Light Medium/Natural and Shimmer
Full jar pigments is Frost, Teal, Mutiny, Bell-Bottom Blue
Eyeshadows in, Carbon, Gesso, Electra, Knight Divine, Cool Heat, Juxt, Surreal
Shadesticks in Sea Me and Lucky Jade
Lipsticks in Honeylove
Brushes: 194 (use this for concealer but really don't like it, any ideas what it's good for?), 242, 316

*and here it is now, has grown quite a bit, eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
What's not in the pic, Trace Gold blush and Brush Cleanser

*Mineralize:*




MSFN Light Medium MSFN & Shimmer Light Medium, Fresh Green Mix, Sea & Sky, Polar Opposites
Lightscapade, New Vegas, Earthly Riches, Bright Side/Galery Gall
Glissade, Petticoat, Light Flush, Warm Soul, Merrily
Northern Lights, So Ceylon, Warmed, Nuance

*Face stuff:*




Fix+, Prep+Prime, SFF NC15, Blot Powder loose & pressed, Select Cover NW15

*Pigments:*










*Eye stuff:*




Palettes, quads plus Chill, Chrystal Avalanche and Big T e/s





Blacktrack, Lingering, Coffee, Lucky Jade, Sea Me, Moss Scape, Greenstroke, Delft, Blackground, Painterly





two empty quads fro travelling and Spiced Choco, Tempting and Gentle Fume quads.

*My palettes with refills, depotted e/s and pressed pigments:*




Firts palette from the top down: Pastorle, Swimming, Juxt, Golden Olive, Mink&Sable
Kelly Green, Emerald Green, Humid, Forest Green, Plumage
Warm Chill, Surreal, Steamy, Gulf Stream, Teal
Second palette:
Mutiny, Electric Eel, RR Blue, Cool Heat, Parrot
Nehru, Climate Blue, Deep Thruth, Blue Flame, Bell-Bottom Blue
Shadowy Lady, Deep Purple, Smudget Violet, Viz-A-Violet, Lovely Lily





Firts Palette: Gold Mode, Your Ladyship, Lightfall, Shroom, Solar White
Club, Sweet Sienna, Smoke & Diamonds, Warming Trend, All That Glitters
Pink Bronze, Handwritten
Second palette; Gesso, White Frost
Silver Ring, Electra, Silver Fog, Frost, Lark About
Carbon, Black Tied, Print, Knight Divine, Pandamonium

*Lips:*




Honeylove; Quiet, Please; Pretty Please, Frou, Myth Cyber





Kirsch, Night Violet, Bing, Rapturous and Burgundy lip pencil





Moonstone, Sugarrimmed, Jampacked, CoC, Cherry Blossom, Oyster Gilr, Dreamy

*Brushes:*




I haven't had time to wash tem after yesterday


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 7, 2008)

That's a great start - it'll grow faster than you think!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2008)

small but kool collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 imagine how big it will be by the end of this year!


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 7, 2008)

Sadly I think the growth rate will drop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm leaving my job at the end of this month at will become a fulltime student, so I'll have to really budjet all my "vanity" shopping..


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Aug 7, 2008)

you have a great start


----------



## Brittni (Aug 7, 2008)

Even if it doesn't grow, it will last you a long while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice start.


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Sadly I think the growth rate will drop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm leaving my job at the end of this month at will become *a fulltime student*, so I'll have to really budjet all my "vanity" shopping.._

 
That's ok that's what you're going to school for!....To be able to buy more mac in the _future..._


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_That's ok that's what you're going to school for!....To be able to buy more mac in the future...



_

 
'

But if I stayed at this job (I have a permanent position right now and now worry about the future) I would be able to by all the MAC right away that I wanted. I really wouldn't be suprised it my paycheck after I finish Uni will be smaller that what it is now. But I get to study something that really interests me and will prolly have a work that gives me more pleasure that this one.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 8, 2008)

really nice


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 9, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## User93 (Aug 9, 2008)

i like your goodies! Then my "collection" isnt a "collection" aswell - i use everything! I love seeing collections like yours - not much stuff, but still everything nessesary!


----------



## Sario (Aug 9, 2008)

Fantastic start, it looks like you've got a bit more than me, I'm brand new to MAC. It'll be interesting to see how it grows bit by bit over the next few years =)


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 26, 2008)

Added the stash I've collected over this month


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 26, 2008)

Great collection! You're a blue and green lover just like me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I feel you on the student budget thing.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Great collection! You're a blue and green lover just like me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I feel you on the student budget thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, blues and greens are my favourite colours to do my eyes, also like the monochrome shades too, but brown just is a bit too dull for me and I don't really feel at home wiht pinks and purples anymore.

Sometimes being a student sucks but you just have to remember why you are doing it and when you have that extra cash is just feels so much better when you have been waiting to get that one thing you have been drooling over for months


----------



## ciaobonefish (Oct 27, 2008)

ahhh where did you get your samples from? ive been contemplatimg buying some but i would like a reliable seller (obviously). haha. so im kinda collecting information about that right now. love to know! wonderful "little" collection by the way hehe. its larger than mine. ive only just started out. but in time it will grow. im in no hurry to buy the entire mac store. i can certainly wait haha.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 27, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## nunu (Oct 28, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 29, 2008)

I should update this again, since it's grown quite a bit


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 30, 2008)

Updated


----------



## melliquor (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: My MAC "collection" updated*

Love your collection.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 30, 2008)

I love your collection too!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: My MAC "collection" updated*

I really like your collection especially the eyeshadows!


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats a lot of MSFs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great collection


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_Thats a lot of MSFs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wanna guess what's my biggest MAC addiction


----------



## glowy (Nov 30, 2008)

I love your MSFs! They are my fave too.


----------



## TJgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice collection! I love my one and only MSF, but I reaalllly love ALL of yours.


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 19, 2009)

Great collection - I'm just starting out myself and I'm JEALOUS!


----------



## grapegirlplum (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: My MAC "collection" updated*

Wow!!!  How do you store your makeup??!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_I have been buying MAC products from March 2008, this is how mun stash looked July 2008:






What's in there then:
SFF NC15 [yep, I'm pale)
Select Cover-UP NW15
Mineralize Skinfinish Duo  Light Medium/Natural and Shimmer
Full jar pigments is Frost, Teal, Mutiny, Bell-Bottom Blue
Eyeshadows in, Carbon, Gesso, Electra, Knight Divine, Cool Heat, Juxt, Surreal
Shadesticks in Sea Me and Lucky Jade
Lipsticks in Honeylove
Brushes: 194 (use this for concealer but really don't like it, any ideas what it's good for?), 242, 316

*and here it is now, has grown quite a bit, eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
What's not in the pic, Trace Gold blush and Brush Cleanser

*Mineralize:*




MSFN Light Medium MSFN & Shimmer Light Medium, Fresh Green Mix, Sea & Sky, Polar Opposites
Lightscapade, New Vegas, Earthly Riches, Bright Side/Galery Gall
Glissade, Petticoat, Light Flush, Warm Soul, Merrily
Northern Lights, So Ceylon, Warmed, Nuance

*Face stuff:*




Fix+, Prep+Prime, SFF NC15, Blot Powder loose & pressed, Select Cover NW15

*Pigments:*










*Eye stuff:*




Palettes, quads plus Chill, Chrystal Avalanche and Big T e/s





Blacktrack, Lingering, Coffee, Lucky Jade, Sea Me, Moss Scape, Greenstroke, Delft, Blackground, Painterly





two empty quads fro travelling and Spiced Choco, Tempting and Gentle Fume quads.

*My palettes with refills, depotted e/s and pressed pigments:*




Firts palette from the top down: Pastorle, Swimming, Juxt, Golden Olive, Mink&Sable
Kelly Green, Emerald Green, Humid, Forest Green, Plumage
Warm Chill, Surreal, Steamy, Gulf Stream, Teal
Second palette:
Mutiny, Electric Eel, RR Blue, Cool Heat, Parrot
Nehru, Climate Blue, Deep Thruth, Blue Flame, Bell-Bottom Blue
Shadowy Lady, Deep Purple, Smudget Violet, Viz-A-Violet, Lovely Lily





Firts Palette: Gold Mode, Your Ladyship, Lightfall, Shroom, Solar White
Club, Sweet Sienna, Smoke & Diamonds, Warming Trend, All That Glitters
Pink Bronze, Handwritten
Second palette; Gesso, White Frost
Silver Ring, Electra, Silver Fog, Frost, Lark About
Carbon, Black Tied, Print, Knight Divine, Pandamonium

*Lips:*




Honeylove; Quiet, Please; Pretty Please, Frou, Myth Cyber





Kirsch, Night Violet, Bing, Rapturous and Burgundy lip pencil





Moonstone, Sugarrimmed, Jampacked, CoC, Cherry Blossom, Oyster Gilr, Dreamy

*Brushes:*




I haven't had time to wash tem after yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 22, 2009)

You call that small


----------



## Mirella (Jan 24, 2009)

What a nice "small" collection.


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, it was small when I started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I keep the in a a drawer in my bedroom, they just about fit in two compartments now


----------



## v07c0m5t0n3 (Jan 27, 2009)

wow what a collection I've always wanted to start a collection but never had the funds bc of school but now i can get it going! i'm excited!!


----------



## Jealous.Divine (Jan 27, 2009)

WOW! Awesome Collection!

I've buying MAC eyeshadows for only the last month or so, yet I have only a pitiful 6 of them. 

How do all you wonderful people ever manage? And what would be most important to buy for a starting collection, espeically for a student that is still stuck in HIGH SCHOOL!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Jan 28, 2009)

Gorgeous collection babe!


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks


----------

